# Boss plow truck lights won't shut off



## onyxboy03 (Apr 13, 2010)

So my question is, I have a 1999 ford with boss v plow. When I hook up to the plow and go to switch the lights to plow lights my truck head lights stay on while the plow lights are on too. Iv tested the switch and it's good. Iv checked all the fuses and relays and everything is good. Any insight would be great


Thanks for your time

Stephen


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sounds like a relay is not switching over.

You either have a bad relay or a bad ground on that relay would the first places I would start.


----------



## onyxboy03 (Apr 13, 2010)

I can hear the relay switch over/click


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

onyxboy03 said:


> I can hear the relay switch over/click


So hearing a relay click means that you tested it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Swap the relay


----------



## onyxboy03 (Apr 13, 2010)

Everything is fixed. I had the truck headlight adaptors flip flopped. I just assumed they got pluged in either way because they are both the same.


----------

